# runny eyes



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

does anyone have a hav whose eyes run nonstop? it's not an allergy problem, their eyes just run all day? my breeder suggested a product called Pawier. has anyone tried this? i put a drop on my dogs water yesterday (you are suppose to work up to 15) and he was so out of sourts. wasn't sure if it was that he was at the puppy nanny over the holiday or from the pawier. it's loaded with vitamins. any thoughts?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I've never heard of that product.

What is the 'active' ingredient(s) in it?

I noticed when its cold and windy outside, Gucci's eyes will run (clear) and I know its not food, water or typical staining-like tearing,but just her reaction to the wind. Is he outside alot in the wind? Just a thought.

What I've been doing is dabbing it with baby powder or eye envy powder and drying it out, its not staining...so its not a problem, yet. I hope it doesn't become one, but her eyes are just sensitive I suppose.

Kara


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

his eyes run as well during our walks but this is a constant runny eye. my breeder told me it's common among many dogs, some of them just have runny eyes. i always keep his eyes clean, the pad wipes a redish stain,i use angel eyes for the staining but this is different. the pawier is loaded with vitamins. they also recommend using it to help purify water. django only gets filtered water. it's to help with leaky eyes, ear infections, fur balls, etc.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, I forgot about it, but I used Pawier a couple of years ago for one of my dogs. It did seem to make a difference. I put the drops on her food, if I recall correctly. I think we went through three bottles before I quit, and I don't even remember why I stopped.

Even eyes that water a lot should drain through the normal channels, which would take it down through the nose. If he has excessive runny eyes, which I do see quite a bit in some lines of Havanese, it could be checked out farther. 

Have you considered having his tear ducts flushed? He may have one or two blocked ducts. Unfortunately, it has to be done under anesthesia because the tear duct is so small and the dogs are so wiggly. 

I had a black dog that had excessive tearing. Because his face was black, it didn't have the signs of staining, but it was wet all of the time. My vet did a simple test where they touch the eye with a florescent stain and then wait a minute and turn off the lights to track the stain. One one eye it was going down through the nasal area like it is supposed to do, but on the other eye, it was draining outside the eye. She told me I could pursue a tear duct flushing or wait and see if things changed because he was so young. Sure enough, his situation fixed itself as he grew. Your little guy doesn't look quite as young though.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

If I don't keep Shelby's hair in a topknot, her eyes tear constantly, and it gets soaking wet. As long as I keep it up, her eyes don't tear as much. I don't have the problem with Kodi.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Yes, I really think that's what is bothering Gucci in the windy/cold...the hair is aggravating her eyes. She was just out a minute ago (hair is up) and no watery eyes, so Michele, you are on to something! 

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Jax face stays wet all the time. I am always wiping/washing his face because he gets smelly. His bangs were past his nose(so cute!) so i finally cut them to see if that helped...it didnt!
It is not clear either. He would look a mess if he was white. Maybe thats why he keeps getting ear infections, i literally cannot keep his face dry. Tripp & Dream do not have this problem.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

I put my Hav's hair up in a top knot every morning and give him a quick brushing before I go to work. Believe it or not he waits for me to do it and comes running when he sees the brush and comb. I've found that's the best way to control his teary eyes.

Karen 
Hank's Mom


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Little Buddy, Kimberly, how is Pawier supposed to help with eye discharge? Both my boys have quite watery eyes.... Jaspers stain, but Cash seems to get constant infections.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy, it doesn't stop the discharge, but it does help with staining. I was very skeptical at first, but I did see a difference. Here is the link to their web site to read more, but beware of the music. (I wish people wouldn't put music on web sites.)


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

not sure how it helps but my breeder has told me it's the best. i have had his tear ducts flushed twice in the past 2 year, at the same time when they clean his teeth, i hate the thought of having to do it agian but he has to go in for a teeth cleaning so maybe i will have the vet run the test agian with the drops and if they are plugged, have them flushed again. i hate putting him under. i spoke with the vet, he said everything in the pawier looked okay for dogs, it's just major vitamins. maybe django is out of sorts because he had spend 5 days with the puppy nanny and she has a havanese, maybe it's just a little depression. don't know, keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

irnfit said:


> If I don't keep Shelby's hair in a topknot, her eyes tear constantly, and it gets soaking wet. As long as I keep it up, her eyes don't tear as much. I don't have the problem with Kodi.


Yes, I've found the same with Scout. If his hair is down, he has way more goop.


----------

